# SSD Samsung 840 Evo 120Gb an sata 3gb/s - zu langsam?



## Artanan69 (19. August 2013)

Hallo
habe mir eine Samsung 840 Evo SSd mit 120 Gb gekauft.
System ist schon paar jahre alt und hat nur sata 2 anschlüsse.
folgende werte hat mir as ssd ausgespuckt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was haltet ihr davon? irgendwo einen fehler gemacht? oder für sata2 normal?


----------



## Thallassa (20. August 2013)

Sind doch gute Werte?
Das ist alles normal. Viel wichtiger ist aber der subjektive Geschwindigkeitsgewinn, nicht was das Benchmark sagt.


----------



## xpSyk (20. August 2013)

Soviel mehr bringt SATA3 auch nicht, nur bei großen Verschiebungen. Von den schnelleren Zugriffszeiten merkst du auch bei SATA2 viel. 8)


----------



## Artanan69 (20. August 2013)

hatte nur andere benchmarks im forum gesehen und deswegen bedenken gehabt. bzw halt auch nicht die 530 mb/s erreicht die samsung angibt.
aber wenn ihr meint das passt bin ich zufrieden 
thx


----------



## Heretic (20. August 2013)

du kannst unter S-ATA 2 auch keine 530 erreichen.
Weil S-ATA 2 bei ca 300 endet. (In Real sinds vilt 290 wegen Protokolle usw)

Das ist aber nicht schlimm. Du hast praktisch nie dinge wo du das ausschöpst.
wie du an den 4K werten , den wichtigen werten , siehst bremst diese Grenze die SSD also in Real kaum.

Die Reaktionzeit ist ehh überall im vergleich zur HDD Göttlich.

also alles in allem ist alles super.
Ich hab auch fast 1 Jahr lang die SSD nur unter S-ATA 2 laufen gehabt der unterschied zum S-ATA 3 Board. War kaum bis garnicht spürbar. Und wenn dann war es echt minimal. Allso alles Töfte.

MfG Heretic

ps: Die Werte in den Rangliste sind sowieso eher die oberwerte. Da kannste überall vilt so 5% abziehen das ist realer.
Auch kannst du den Benchmark mal laufen lassen , wenn CPU LAst anliegt also z.B Prime95 läuft. 
Das schiebt die leistung auchnochmal nach oben.


----------



## imischek (20. August 2013)

deine lese und schreibraten sind unter sata 3 ca doppelt so hoch
davon merkste aber eigentlich garnix ausser in benchmarks
deine zugriffszeiten sind gut und darauf kommt es an
also wenn du irgendwann mal sata 3 hast kannste dich freuen das die speed besser ist aber deswegen extra nen sata3 board zu kaufen wäre keine sinnvolle invenstition


----------



## S!lent dob (20. August 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen, habe vor ein paar Monaten von einer Vertex II Sata 2 auf eine 840 Pro Sata 3 gewechselt. Der Unterschied ist so gut wie gar nicht spürbar. Der von einer HDD zur SSD hingegen schon


----------



## The1nsider (21. August 2013)

Bei der SSD zählt nur wie schnell Programme und Anwendungen laden. Der Rest ist doch total egal.
Und die laden bei allen aktuellen SSDs gleich schnell.

Nur wer eine intensive Cache Disc benötigt oder wirklich tägliche mit paar hundert GB an Daten hantiert benötigt eine schnellere SSD die noch dazu mit einer 1-2 Bit Adressierung arbeitet auf Grund der Belastbarkeit.

Die 840 Basic und 840 Evo haben eine 3 Bit Adressierung pro Zelle.

Der echte SSD Benchmark:
http://www.pc-experience.de/Bilder-Reviews/Samsung6/840.9.gif
http://www.pc-experience.de/Bilder-Reviews/Samsung6/840.13.gif

http://www.pc-experience.de/Bilder-Reviews/Crucial-2/Bootzeit.gif
http://www.pc-experience.de/Bilder-Reviews/Crucial-2/Ladedauer-Battlefield.gif

Installiert wird nur einmal - Geladen aber sehr oft.
Man sollte SSDs wirklich nur nach der "Real World" Performance beurteilen und nicht wie viele GB das Ding pro Sekunde schaufeln kann. Das ist für 95% der User total uninteressant.


----------



## S!lent dob (21. August 2013)

Schöne Bench Bilder, danke!


----------

